# Need a catchy name



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Whimsy Knitting.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Ali's knitaccessories


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

ali's accessories
ali's makes
ali's creations
ali's makes


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

"Knit Ali", kind of a play on alley


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Ali's Purls - a play on the word pearls.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Ali's Bobbles


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Ali Baa Baa!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ali Done It
Ali-Fab


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


Accessories by Ali
I just have to mention you are a splitting image of a friend of mine, Barbara, right down to the color and style of the hair, the only difference is she is useless at hand crafts. :lol: Good luck with your little business


----------



## Laulette (Jul 20, 2014)

How about " Chick with Sticks"


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Ali Done It
> Ali-Fab


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I too was thinking along those lines 


boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Ali's Baubles may be a better spelling


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


I am lucky because my surname is Rose so I use RoseCraft Knitting & Crochet.
Maybe you can include your surname.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> "Knit Ali", kind of a play on alley


I thought of something similar....Ali's Alley. Not sure of the pronunciation of Ali, though.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


Al I Knits & Accessories


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thinking about the card if you use Ali Baba you could incorporate a genie lamp on your card with a picture of your accessories. This could look really good.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ali-baa-baa knits


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My first thought was Ali knits accessories. BTW try to keep Ali was the first word in your name. Sometimes craft fairs list exhibitors in alphabetical order and your name would be near the top.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Ali-Oops


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

What do you all think of Ali's knit-cessories. Is that descriptive enough.?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just thought of "Accessory Alley by Ali"


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Accessories by Ali
> I just have to mention you are a splitting image of a friend of mine, Barbara, right down to the color and style of the hair, the only difference is she is useless at hand crafts. :lol: Good luck with your little business


I'll take that as a compliment LOL. I must have a common face as many times people tell me I look like someone they know. Good to know I have a twin in Africa. Give her my best.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


Like this and like Katsch's idea about the lamb logo. Catchy is usually short so be careful using "accessories." best of luck with your venture. :thumbup:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

flightpath said:


> Like this and like Katsch's idea about the lamb logo. Catchy is usually short so be careful using "accessories." best of luck with your venture. :thumbup:


I agree - what if later, you add items to the line- you don't want to limit yourself by saying "accessories".


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

knit4zen said:


> "Knit Ali", kind of a play on alley


I like this one a lot. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Also thinking of...
ToteAli Fab OR
Ali'z Handmades
For the Tote you could use a pic of a tote on your card.
For the Handmades you could use pics of ball of yarn or knitting needles plus a pr of scissors,and for your signage those items plus pics of a scarf,a pr of scissors cutting a piece of fabric etc


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


Love this!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

All made by alli


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Ali ba- bàaa knits


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Mattie sits on my lap when I am on the computer and she has read your post and suggested "Ali Cat"


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

try to make the name original not one that can be challenged as a copyrighted name like AliBaba

Designs by Ali
Ali's Designs


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ali oop oop crafts


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Right up my Ali


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

How about "All from Ali"?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

timtookie said:


> Right up my Ali


This one I really like.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ali's Den.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Ali's knitnacks
Ali-crafts 
Ali-knitly-fabulous!
Acces-Ali's

Do let us know what you decide on


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Chezl said:


> This one I really like.


Better still, right up your Ali!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

The Finishing Touch


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> "Knit Ali", kind of a play on alley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Ali Bazaar


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Alibaba


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ali-You Need

Ali-cAdAbrA Accessories


----------



## iyaya (Jan 26, 2014)

Love the "Ali Baa Baa" with a picture of a sheep!


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

ali- oop knits


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

..catchy! -> (ali baa baa)


----------



## Furface (May 4, 2013)

Ali-Kazaam yarn.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

You could reference Alibaba indirectly if you went with Ali's Treasures, which also leaves flexibility in what you knit/make.

Whatever you decide, best of luck with getting started with this new company!


----------



## myramahm (Nov 29, 2011)

You also need alude to what it is that Ali does, so crafts, knitting and crotchet might be included somwhere.

Otherwise something very catchy that people will be drawn to.

Myra


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Ali Catch's or Ali Catches


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some brilliant suggestions so wonder how you will pick one out .


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Ali Mama Knits


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> "Knit Ali", kind of a play on alley


I like this!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

KnitnAli


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


How about Sit N Knit


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Alli Cat Crafts (Knits)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


I like this and Katsch's idea of the genie, etc. on the card. I'd stay away from "accessories". Just Ali BaaBaa and the cute sketch. Good luck!


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Ali's Baubles


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My first thought was Ali Baba. I see someone came up with a variation which is cute and I like it. I don't know if you're a grandmother or not, but in several Slavic languages, "baba" means grandmother, so, if you are a grandmother, Ali Baba Crafts (or knits) would be a subtle play on words.


----------



## juliewanamaker (May 5, 2011)

Knit Ali-Buy's

Ali-Loops


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

iyaya said:


> Love the "Ali Baa Baa" with a picture of a sheep!


Put a genie turban on the sheep and go with the rest of Katsch's suggestion.

Ah, you'll be a success in no time!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dlinke said:


> Ali's Baubles


I like this one, too.


----------



## cartor (Apr 24, 2013)

AccessAbility!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

The accessory diva!


Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


Ali Baa Baa is cute.

:thumbup:


----------



## Vrinda Giri (May 15, 2013)

NITALY


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I can see it now: A sheep wearing a turban, sitting like a genie with his legs crossed, rubbing his lamp ....... little knitted items floating out of the lamp.....

Ali Baa Baa's Treasures.......

I'll waive my designer's fee. I hear Madison Avenue calling me.....


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I can see it now: A sheep wearing a turban, sitting like a genie with his legs crossed, rubbing his lamp ....... little knitted items floating out of the lamp.....
> 
> Ali Baa Baa's Treasures.......
> 
> I'll waive my designer's fee. I hear Madison Avenue calling me.....


 :lol: Wonderful!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Access Alley


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

How about: Ali's Treasures or Ali's Wonders!


----------



## Witty knitter (Aug 17, 2013)

What about crafty-Ali 
Craftalicuous,


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I reviewed them all and I really like "Ali's Purls" suggested by Bonidale. It would fit nicely even on a small card. It could be expanded to "Ali's Purls and: Crafts or
Crafting or Wonders or Accessories." Then, my final thought "Ali's Purl Accessories".

Good Luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Ali Cat was cute- and, instead of the genie and the lamp, etc., you could have a cute cat playing with (or wrapped up in) yarn. Only if you like cats! Good, good luck deciding!


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Ali oop oop crafts


oops...the word "poop" appears in that one


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

super-ALI-fragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

ALI-cessories. With maybe a small tag line "hand knit accessories for every occasion" with a logo purse or scarf on the printed cards and website. Best of luck in this venture!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Ali-loop-loop


----------



## kasselkeeper (Jul 27, 2014)

Art Alley Crafts


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

All by Ali

All Ali's Knits

All Ali Makes

All Ali's


----------



## kasselkeeper (Jul 27, 2014)

Ali's Alley Crafts


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aliups Accessories


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a little tip. Go to etsy and set up your store and see what name they will accept. My son and I spent an hour fineding a name that had not been used.


Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Ali's threads


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Ann DeGray said:


> I can see it now: A sheep wearing a turban, sitting like a genie with his legs crossed, rubbing his lamp ....... little knitted items floating out of the lamp.....
> 
> Ali Baa Baa's Treasures.......
> 
> I'll waive my designer's fee. I hear Madison Avenue calling me.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Knitted Creations by Alli


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

How about AliKnits?


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

aalii


Pronunciation: (ä-l&#275;'&#275, 

a bushy shrub, Dodonaea viscosa, of Australia, Hawaii,


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

How about? "Ali's Knit Scene", it isn't as old fashion sounding and will draw a younger crowd.Or Ali's Awesome Apparel, Ali's Apparel and Accessories.I'm still thinking. LOL!


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning - I like Ali Baa Baa - it is easy to remember and catchy - good luck in your endeavour. neelia


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

WhimsicAli
KnitAli


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Good luck with your business, hope it's a huge success!


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ali Things Good


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

KnitALIcious!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the suggestion "Ali Baa Baa ".
Or "Ali's Baa Baa Knitting" with a sheep and pair of needles as the logo.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Back Ali Knit's

Right Up Your Ali (Knits & Glitz)


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning - 
Like your suggestions - the needles and yarn add a style, all its own. neelia


----------



## lwright (May 6, 2014)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


How about "Ali's Knitting"?


----------



## lwright (May 6, 2014)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


How about "Ali's Knitting"? or Ali's Crafts?


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


I love this ! Very clever !


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I like Ali Baa Baa, or Aliknits.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I vote for Ali Baa Baa!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes. Ali Baa Baa is cute but not too much. And memorable.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How about

"Alicessory Glamor"

or

"Uniquely Alicessories"

Please let us know what you select, and best wishes!!


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

How about "Ali-oops" catchy


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

How about Ali's Corner Store.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe: ALIcadabra - yarn magic by Ali

or: ALIcadabra - Ali's yarn magic


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Maybe: ALIcadabra - yarn magic by Ali
> 
> or: ALIcadabra - Ali's yarn magic


I like this one.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

might be better with a hyphen??


ALI~Cadabra - yarn magic by ALI


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Ali's Allsorts!


----------



## Gwendolyn67 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like Ali Baubles. 

Or maybe you can come up with a different second name by using the first letter of your last name to complement the first name. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

How about Alimade?


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

All About Ali


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Knit Knacz


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

ACCESSORY ALI seems perfect to me. Congratulations on your new business!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


Cute and creative!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

AliKnits


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm with Ali BaaBaa then put this inside a sheep on your business card.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetthing 74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Knitten Ali's Accessories


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Accessory Ali-a play on words----


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

All Ali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Aliups Accessories


Oh, I like this! Very cute and catchy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gakernil said:


> All Ali!


That's good. Then when she gets famous, people will look at an item and ask, "Is that an Ali?"


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Ali-OOPS!


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Ali Bobbles


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

So many cute suggestions. Maybe you should use all of them on your card...that would definitely be eye catching!!


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

If you are interested in labels http://eyeluvnyc.etsy.com has a great selection. I purchased from her & she is fast & helpful. Good luck with new name.
I use CalmHeart as that is what knitting does for me.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

How about 
"Chant-ali's lace"
&#128525;


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Ali's Accessories rolls off the tongue well and is easy to member. Have a good icon to help us remember it...knit purse, scarf, etc.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Ali-kazam; magical accessories.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I like my suggestion.....Chant-Ali's Lace...(this is more elegant) But....Ali Baa Baa, is a fav of mine of all other suggestions. I love the idea of that sheep w crossed legs & tilted turban on head! Rubbing a lamp w .... Not knit items in the smoke, just twirls of yarn as smoke. That way your items are more universal & your logo is not too fussy. 
I'm an artist & have designed many logos in my time.... Simple easy to read is important! Take my word.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Crafty Ali's Accessories
Ali's Hook & Needle Accessories


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I like that one. I was thinking of something similar.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Accessory Ali


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aliflo


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

How about, Ali's Knitting Wonderland? (A play on Alice in Wonderland) Or could substitute the word Knitting with another crafty word to include more than knitting.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

My concerns: Does sheep (baa baa) imply wool or all knitting?
Does a silk scarf and a cotton bag come under the implication a sheep has?
What will a name do in a variety of venues, online, fairs, boutiques, local advertising? 
Does a clever name tell what a product is? When shoppers want an accessory, do they shop by name or content recognition?
Does wording like original, unique, varied, personalized, customized, etc. draw in potential sales?
Is "hand knit" the essential selling quality of the product?
Just wondering. Good luck Ali!


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Niki-knitter said:


> I like my suggestion.....Chant-Ali's Lace...(this is more elegant) But....Ali Baa Baa, is a fav of mine of all other suggestions. I love the idea of that sheep w crossed legs & tilted turban on head! Rubbing a lamp w .... Not knit items in the smoke, just twirls of yarn as smoke. That way your items are more universal & your logo is not too fussy.
> I'm an artist & have designed many logos in my time.... Simple easy to read is important! Take my word.


Might need to do internet search for Ali Cat Knits, Ali Baba knits, Ali Baa Baa knits, etc to rule out what others have already put into use as their own so you're not infringing on their rights.

But do love those ideas, especially the little turbaned sheep with knitting in "hand".

Janet, Mpls


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alioop Designs is also taken


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Craftali


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

lbart said:


> Ali's Baubles may be a better spelling


How about Ali's Baaballs?


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

How about Alicraft?


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

How about tot-ALI-knit


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I vote for Ali Baa Baa!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jadancey said:


> How about AliKnits?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Says it without being 'cutesy'


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

lbart said:


> Ali's Bobbles


I vote for this one!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


I like this one, especially if you work in wool. Aloha... Bev


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

A simple one might be "Alicrafts" or "Ali's crafts" - no, maybe not slick enough, I'll stick to the first one. :idea: x


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Says it without being 'cutesy'


I like yours as well~~~ just saying ~~~


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Al-in Treasures...


----------



## JaneenG (Dec 4, 2012)

FromAli2U


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


AliAli


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Ali's Knick Knacks or Knick Knacks by Ali


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Ali Been Knitting


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> KnitnAli


I like this one!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

clickyoursticks said:


> How about, Ali's Knitting Wonderland? (A play on Alice in Wonderland) Or could substitute the word Knitting with another crafty word to include more than knitting.


a slight change: Ali's Knit'n Wonderland

Depends on how Ali's name is pronounced, however.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


Ali Oops


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

j-krau1 said:


> Might need to do internet search for Ali Cat Knits, Ali Baba knits, Ali Baa Baa knits, etc to rule out what others have already put into use as their own so you're not infringing on their rights.
> 
> But do love those ideas, especially the little turbaned sheep with knitting in "hand".
> 
> Janet, Mpls


In my experience, if a business license has not been taken out in the name of one's choice at the location of the business, it's up for grabs. You need only check with your own city and state. I had an acquaintance who ran a pet grooming business for years under a business name. She was lax about renewing her license and a former employer of hers took over the business name. There was no recourse for the original business owner but to pick a new name. While I don't call that ethical, it is legal.

Additionally, if you do an internet search, you will find that there are several knitting businesses in the USA in various states that have the same name but not the same owner. I don't know how that is handled in other countries.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Ali Oops.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> In my experience, if a business license has not been taken out in the name of one's choice at the location of the business, it's up for grabs. You need only check with your own city and state. I had an acquaintance who ran a pet grooming business for years under a business name. She was lax about renewing her license and a former employer of hers took over the business name. There was no recourse for the original business owner but to pick a new name. While I don't call that ethical, it is legal.
> 
> Additionally, if you do an internet search, you will find that there are several knitting businesses in the USA in various states that have the same name but not the same owner. I don't know how that is handled in other countries.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lbart said:


> Ali's Baubles may be a better spelling


I like this one. :thumbup: and best wishes with your sales!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Ali Need is Ewe
Knitted Accessories for Gifting & Keeping


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Ali-cessories
Ali-craft(s)


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Alibaba Knits


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Another suggestion........Ali's Needle Nest


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ali You've Been Looking For


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Ali-Oops


Probably not the thing but it made me laugh.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

'Alicessories'



Ali9407 said:


> I knit accessories, (purses necklaces,scarves, etc.). I would like to sell them at craft fairs and maybe etsy and eBay. I need a catchy name for a business card and labels. If possible I would like my name (Ali) incorporated. Been racking my brain and then remembered what a creative group we have. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

Made with Love by Ali Craft ??


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ali Needs is Ewe

(all i need is you)

The right one will come to you ...


----------



## jean strong (Feb 24, 2013)

How about Chic Ali. or Ali Chic ,Access Ali, Added Touch by Ali.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Person-Ali for you; Person-Ali 4u; 
Origin- Ali. 
or other words could be used in this way - Good luck with your business whatever name you choose


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

How about:

Ali's Knitting Magic

And, maybe the KP member who had design ideas for your business cards could give you some ideas around a magic theme.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

"Ali Loops"
"Ali Specialty Knits 4 U"


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! You have got a lot of great suggestions for names. I hope you keep us posted on what you decide for a name.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I like 'ali-oops' or maybe 'ali-loops'. I sell at fairs in UK, working with a friend who is named Anne, like me. We didn't have a name until a customer asked who had knitted a particular item, and I said "well either Anne or me" - our catchy name is now "anne-or-anne".


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Terry Tice said:


> How about:
> 
> Ali's Knitting Magic
> 
> And, maybe the KP member who had design ideas for your business cards could give you some ideas around a magic theme.


I like this one or switching it around perhaps to Ali's Magical Knits/Knitting, this puts Ali/Ali's near the top of the list alphabetically and magic/magical would hint at an array of pretty knitted items. Put in the genie lamp with one or more knitted projects wafting out of it.

Sorry, don't like anything with oops in it, you don't want to imply your work is anything less than first-rate.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Alicrafter
Ali-Kazam


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

"Ali's" Creations & Design


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Love Ali Baa Baa.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like this and Katsch's idea of the genie, etc. on the card. I'd stay away from "accessories". Just Ali BaaBaa and the cute sketch. Good luck!


I fully agree but now you have my imagination going I cannot help
thinking of a trumpeter hypnotising a snake but instead of a snake
you have a ball of wool unfurling & dancing up in the air, or if you
use a sheep, have someone knitting the wool straight off the sheep's back, & making something eyecatching.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Would stay away from anything related to magic...would offend some. Ali BaaBaa does nothing good for me at all. 

Keep your name and the word accessories...people need to remember who you are and what you sell...short, simple, non-offensive always works best.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

or Ali's homemade quality knits or Ali's knitted apparel or Ali's crafty knits or quality knitting by Ali ....good luck can't beat homemade garments


----------



## Engrmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Tot-Ali Creative


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Engrmom said:


> Tot-Ali Creative


You came up with a really good one. I like this one, it is really catchy. Hope we get a post on the final decision of what the name is going to be.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm afraid I don't have anything new to offer as far as a name...there are so many already listed here.

Instead, I'll offer a couple thoughts....

"Ali-Oops", as several people mentioned, made me immediately think of a mistake..."Oops!" (No disrespect to the people who came up with it. It's very cute....the "oops-mistake" issue was just my first thought when I read it.)

I think it was very smart of the person who commented that if your business name starts with an "A" (as in "Ali" first) you will be at the beginning of the list for craft fair vendors. That was an excellent point.

Other than that, I hope you will let us all know what you decide! And...have fun and the best of luck to you!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I agree - what if later, you add items to the line- you don't want to limit yourself by saying "accessories".


Ali's Accessories Etc Would that leave it open?


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

if you ever hope to answer the phone with your craft name, try it out to yourself several times first. There was a deli here 'We Be Donuts & Deli" now, just imagine answering the phone all day long with that moniker!!!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I will add to BooBoo Ca's 

Ali Baa Baa's Treasures.

Please forgive if already used, too late at night to eras 13 + pages.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Ali Baa Baa!!


That's it!


----------

